# Gestational Thrombocytopenia



## Tonyj (Aug 23, 2012)

Pt is being managed by a hematologist due to gestational thrombocytopenia. I've received denials stating it is inclusive of the global package. My question is Hem/Onc is separate from OB and managing her thrombocytopenia only. Why are we getting a denial for global package? Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 23, 2012)

what codes are you suing, dx and CPT?


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 23, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> what codes are you suing, dx and CPT?



Dx: 671.20 and 99214


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like your fifth digit is giving you some of the problem, you should not use unspecified episode of care, you need to indicate, antepartum, postpartum, etc.  find the appropriate 5th digit in the ICD-9 book, then my suggestion would be to resubmit the claim as a corrected


----------



## kimcox23@gmail.com (Oct 21, 2014)

That is not correct the dx code 671.20 is for DVT if you read below the actual code. Thrombocytopenia is 287.5 the codes used there are in the 400's


----------



## kimcox23@gmail.com (Oct 21, 2014)

the correct code for thrombocytopenia complicating pregnancy is 649.33 (antepartum) with the code 287.5


----------

